# 1956 Fiorelli Champion Model Track Bike



## J-Shooter (Apr 3, 2022)

I got this 1956 Fiorelli this morning, surprisingly from a local Craigslist ad.  The sellers were very kind and I feel very fortunate to be the next caretaker for this bike.  I have refurbed a number of track bikes, assorted MTBs, American cruisers, etc, but never anything this old, my a margin of almost 10 years.  I'm still trying to decide the best course of action.  Probably start with a light cleaning and fresh grease.  Would you guys go with any kind of polish or wax?


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Great find.
There is a Facebook group that may be able to help with any research on this:



			https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/Community/Cicli-Fiorelli-Novi-Ligure-145077262204583/
		


A clean, regrease and wax sounds like the best way to proceed with this to me.
Oh, and ride it of course!


----------



## alexander55 (Apr 23, 2022)

I would clean it. Obviously being careful around any decals. Based on advise I got from Richard Schwinn 15+ years ago, I then use a high quality automotive cleaner wax.
Great find. Enjoy it.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice original piece!!  With the right love it will turn out like a beautiful well preserved track bike which is always rare these days.

It needs to be pulled completely apart and tackle it piece by piece.  Look forward to seeing this one in the end.


----------

